# Sherwin-Williams AP Enamel?



## goodwood (Dec 15, 2012)

*Sherwin-Williams All Surface Enamel?*

Has anyone had any experience with Sherwin-Williams oil base All-Surface Enamel? 

I am building an entertainment center from solid oak, oak plywood and pine. The pine carcase parts will be painted a satin black to contrast with the stained and polyurethaned oak tops and doors. 

I will use Cabot oil base sanding sealer to obtain as smooth a finish as possible on the pine. 

My concern is I am hoping the Sherwin-Williams enamel—in a satin finish—will level nicely and give me a uniform satin black finish. 

I am planning using a china bristle brush, and a 4" mini fabric roller I don't have a sprayer.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't believe enamel or other paint will flatten to the finish you want if applied any other way then spraying.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Sherwin Williams All Surface Enamel will work as well as any alkyd enamel. If you are wanting a level surface over oak you will either need to grain fill the oak or prime it with an oil based primer and sand it between coats until the grain is filled. Pine won't be a problem. If you are going to brush the finish I would apply it in very thin coats and not overbrush it. The paint starts thickening as soon as you take it out of the can and brushing it introduces air into the paint which accellerates it that much faster. The fewer brush strokes you can do the better. The paint will dry slow enough it will flow out as it sits. The brush you use should be as soft as possible. I wouldn't use a roller with an alkyd.


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

Is the black pine the interior of the cabinets? If so why not just use black melamine?


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Flood brands make a product called Penetrol that is an extender adding "flow out" capability to oil based paints. The latex equiv is called Floetrol. Both are retarding chemicals allowing the finish to level.
The Sherwin Wms. folks have these products.
I've used 'em. They work.
Bill


----------



## goodwood (Dec 15, 2012)

Rick Mosher said:


> Is the black pine the interior of the cabinets? If so why not just use black melamine?


The exterior will be black as well. The only stained and polyurethaned parts will be the doors, solid oak frames and 1/4" oak plywood, and the tops of the lower and upper cabinet.


----------

